

The 14 Biggest Companies You Didn't Know Were in the Solar Industry - sprinkle
http://earthandindustry.com/2010/10/the-14-biggest-companies-you-didnt-know-were-in-the-solar-industry/

======
techverde
I think I'm most surprised by ALCOA and Hyundai...

